# Moto X to launch in India in “Next Few Weeks”



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

At a Motorola event here at the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, the company just announced that the Moto X is expected to make its way to India and Australia within the next few weeks. This device would follow up on the heels of the Moto G that was launched earlier this month. 


pecifications:

1.7Ghz dual core Snapdragon S4 Pro
Android 4.4 KitKat
4.7 inch 720p display
2GB RAM, 16GB ROM
2200 mAh
10MP Clear Pixel camera, 2MP front facing camera
Bluetooth 4.0
WiFi b/g/n/ac, GPS, GLONASS
NFC
nano SIM

Given the extremely competent pricing of the Moto G, we’re quite excited to see how Motorola plans to price the Moto X. The Moto X recently got a price cut to $399 which is a 100 USD lower than the erstwhile $499 price point. Motorola also has a very cool Moto Maker service that allows buyers to customize their devices however there is no word so far if this would be launched in India.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh god why. Bought Nexus 5 waiting for this to launch and now when I bought Nexus 5 now they are launching it in India.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Oh god why. Bought Nexus 5 waiting for this to launch and now when I bought Nexus 5 now they are launching it in India.



You made a good choice.Live with it happily !
Nexus 5 is a premium Google phone!
Have you seen that there is any competition between N5 & MotoX?

Only pros of MotoX are-
-New voice assistance
-Customisation 

Otherwise the phone sucks!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

Moto X have similar hardware of xperia SP except 1 extra GB RAM and pricing it at 400$ is almost 24k ....it will be neck to neck competition from XZR and XZL ...

its price should be around 20k else its a just-another-launch


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> You made a good choice.Live with it happily !
> Nexus 5 is a premium Google phone!
> Have you seen that there is any competition between N5 & MotoX?
> 
> ...



Have you used the voice assistance?  I used it on my Bro-in-law moto x. And believe me it is a awesome thing to have on your phone. 
And that was the only reason I am going to buy it. My nexus 5 will be on sale after the moto x launch.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2014)

^^ You are going to regret the decision.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ You are going to regret the decision.


May be but still will risk it.


----------



## RohanM (Feb 26, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> You made a good choice.Live with it happily !
> Nexus 5 is a premium Google phone!
> Have you seen that there is any competition between N5 & MotoX?
> 
> ...



I will get moto x over n5 jist for that Amoled


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2014)

20k MotoX(720p) v 34k N5(1080p) is never can be compared.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Have you used the voice assistance?  I used it on my Bro-in-law moto x. And believe me it is a awesome thing to have on your phone.
> And that was the only reason I am going to buy it. My nexus 5 will be on sale after the moto x launch.



Have you heard of Nuance Dragon famous software?
Well Android version will be out in few days and it will be best assistant!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> 20k MotoX(720p) v 34k N5(1080p) is never can be compared.



They are segments apart. I dont think $hadow cares though. I must say, people can watch out for a N5 sale and may be benefit out of the deal ^^


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> 20k MotoX(720p) v 34k N5(1080p) is never can be compared.


I am not comparing them. It is just that 5 inches are giving me some problems with carrying around.  It has got good ergonomics but I want something smaller. May be I stick with Nexus 5 and replace my s3 with moto x.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2014)

Dude, 4.7 v 5 is not a big difference.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

3.7-4.3 is the perfect size to handle...4.5-5 all almost same size  ...thats the reason sony released Z1 compact


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Dude, 4.7 v 5 is not a big difference.



May be but 4.7 is what I found to be perfect for my one hand operation whereas on nexus 5 I struggle to do so.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> May be but 4.7 is what I found to be perfect for my one hand operation whereas on nexus 5 I struggle to do so.



You remind me of my stint with Note 2. I am so happy to be using a Nexus 5 now


----------



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Moto X have similar hardware of xperia SP except 1 extra GB RAM and pricing it at 400$ is almost 24k ....it will be neck to neck competition from XZR and XZL ...
> 
> its price should be around 20k else its a just-another-launch



i think they will price it at 18-20k .. the us version was assembled in usa hence high cost.. now i think they are assembling in china so it will be cheaper.. also note it went for 300$ in usa for a brief period .. also now it is quite old phone so there will be price drop as well..

if that happens then this will be the most powerful phone for under 20k..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2014)

Still not a competition against Optimus G E970 which I bought for under Rs 14k


----------



## ZTR (Feb 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Still not a competition against Optimus G E970 which I bought for under Rs 14k



Official KK vs Official JB that too 4.1
Yeah yeah I know it has custom ROMs but official support shows dedication to the customer 
And AMOLED screen and better camera lol


----------



## Vyom (Feb 26, 2014)

I would Love to get a N5. 
So ping me if anyone sells for less than 50% off.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Official KK vs Official JB that too 4.1
> Yeah yeah I know it has custom ROMs but official support shows dedication to the customer
> And AMOLED screen and better camera lol



E970's SoC (APQ8064) >>> Moto X's SoC (MSM8960Pro)


----------



## rish1 (Feb 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Still not a competition against Optimus G E970 which I bought for under Rs 14k



lol why are you even comparing an imported phone with official launch phone ? those 2 are incomparable..

we already have many horror stories of pantech burst..

its a matter of chance if it works good it is great , if it dies then you'll  regret buying it..

P.s- if i were to buy a phone today it would have be optimus G itslef.. but i am being objective here those 2 aren't comparable


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2014)

rish said:


> lol why are you even comparing an imported phone with official launch phone ? those 2 are incomparable..
> 
> *we already have many horror stories of pantech burst..*
> 
> ...



I have a Burst and it is just working fine.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 18, 2014)

*www.zauba.com/import-moto-x-hs-code.html

the import price for

moto x - 19k

so price would be around * 23500-24000 * which is too expensive i guess for 1 year old phone.. thoughts ?

it should have been 19k retail itself not more than that.. else better buy Xperia SP for performance or galaxy grand 2 for camera


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Was considering to get this phone. Wondering if it will be cheaper to get it from the U.S. Can i get an unlocked version from USA if i get a person to bring it to India(Talking about the 32gb model, 16gb is too less)


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Moto X to launch in India on Wednesday carrying a Rs. 23,999 price tag*




> Motorola's Moto X has reached Indian shores and will be available at Rs. 23,999.
> As NDTV Gadgets exclusively reported last week, the phone will go on sale starting Wednesday, 19 March. Flipkart announced the news on Twitter and said, "Big news! The #MotoX will start at Rs. 23999 and is releasing tomorrow!"
> 
> 
> ...


 Source : NDTV.com

What do you guys think ? is Moto X @ 24k Correctly priced or Overpriced slightly ? 
Time to Convert this thread into a "Moto X Discussion Thread " !!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 18, 2014)

Its OverPriced.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 18, 2014)

Moto lost it this time. I am out, would buy s4 by just adding few more bucks.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 18, 2014)

i think the correct price could be like this : 

16gb Variant @ 20k
32gb Variant ( sadly no plans on selling it in india . ) @22k  ??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 18, 2014)

Its still will be overpriced ... look at the Moto G !!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dejected and disappointed.. Was hoping the 16gb version price would be couple of thousands lower. Also no plans to sell 32gb model is surprising. Pass!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Dude, 4.7 v 5 is not a big difference.



Just compare Lg Optimus L9 or nexus 4 with grand 1 or 2. Its a big difference.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

The price should have been around ₹ 20000. Anything above that, game over for Moto.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 18, 2014)

bingo.......!!

i was exactly right about the pricing... 



> Time to Convert this thread into a "Moto X Discussion Thread " !!



no need there will be only few unaware buyers who will buy it at that price and unaware buyers don't exist on tdf... 

there are so many options for this price range and soon all prices of old mobiles are going to fall .. moto x is opposite of moto G

24k is for white and black only ... whereas the wood back is 26k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2014)

they should have given Moto Maker option at that price.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 19, 2014)

its launching today at 11am for 23999
got mail from fk

- - - Updated - - -

*androidbqbq.blogspot.com/2014/03/moto-x-to-launch-today-for-23999-rupess.html


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

its not even quad core...


----------



## sushovan (Mar 19, 2014)

abhidev said:


> its not even quad core...



You sir, obviously have plenty of  knowledge regarding SoCs used in smartphones today


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

sushovan said:


> You sir, obviously have plenty of  knowledge regarding SoCs used in smartphones today



I don't


----------

